# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Any DIY solution to reduce noise from resun Chiller

## tango

hi,

recently bought a resun chiller, all are ok including the running cost, except that it is very pretty noisy when it run.

any suggestion to "mute" or tone down the noise. I was thinking of placing ascostic absorber (those use in the music classroom) at the back of the chiller, to absorb the noise but not sure where to buy the material from. 

Putting it inside a enclosed cupboard is out of question for fear of overheating and poor ventilation.

Welcome any other "DIY" suggestions.

tango

----------


## BFG

The new batch of Resun chiller shouldn't be noisy at most. The previous batch (I've tried before) is very noisy. Maybe you can go back to the lfs to ask for assistance or to exchange if it is possible.

----------

